# What Do Does Need In A Shelter?



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

In a couple of weeks we should be done with all the projects we are currently working on and will finally be able to turn our attention into fence building for a 2nd goat enclosure. Our goat's current shelter is a simple 10by10 one room structure that the goats have free access too. We are thinking of moving the does to the new goat enclosure once it is completed since it will be larger. Considering that hopefullyray: we will have kids this spring, I am wondering if there is anything I should consider when building their shelter? I have both meat and dairy does. Also, anything important to think about when constructing an area for milking my dairy doe?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You want an inclosure that has adequate air flow - yet not "breezy" and water resistant (from rain). a floor that you can rake out and clean as needed. I prefer not to have wood or anything on the ground, as the urine soaks in and it rots badly and leaves the smell. 

Make sure if you use paint that it is a non toxic as the paint as the goats may lick and chew at it  I put a water spicket inside which made it really nice for having a couple water buckets inside - i would not recommend a trough inside - to hard to dump and clean. Minerals and baking soda can be put in there since it is out of weather


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

The first shelter we built has a caliche floor, is vented at the top for air flow, doors that can be lached to remain open or closed if a hurricane is headed our way, and will be painted with non-toxic paint. If we have to lock the goats inside we will have to carry buckets of water over there as it is to far from any source of water to run a hose that far. But what I need to know is when building a shelter in our 2nd enclosure, is there anything specific we need to think about that pregnant does and does with kids might need that a big square room just isn't good for? Or should we just go ahead and do a repeat of the first shelter?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Those elevated benches that others have posted pics of in their goat shelters look like an excellent idea. Those that want to get up on them for an elevated view can, but makes for a more comfortable space during really cold weather.

Bob


----------

